#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-24
<bashfulrobot> iBattaglin: What is Budgie 17? Oh, you mean 17.04? It sounds like your issue is in IRSSI itself. We do not modify anything in that package. Suggest hitting their support community.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-29
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Just wanted to stop by and say hello.
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: So I saw bug 1707135, I just wanted to say that while I can't upload it myself, your debdiff lgtm, so I'd resubscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors ;)
<ubottu> bug 1707135 in tilix (Ubuntu) "Merge Tilix 1.6.4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707135
<fossfreedom> tsimonq2, cheers :)
<JosephM> fossfreedom: quick question you might have an answer to
<JosephM> I'm attempting to build budgie from git master on ubuntu 16.04
<JosephM> posted about an issue I was having here: https://github.com/budgie-desktop/budgie-desktop/issues/1047
<JosephM> not familiar with meson and was wondering if you knew how to get around that issue
<fossfreedom> yeah 16.04 is a real pain - I've got it building though
<fossfreedom> I've had to create new updated packages for sassc, build against the latest meson in backports and patch stuff like that in that issue you have linked to
<JosephM> yeah, I've dealt with the sassc issue but I'm stuck on that one at the moment
<fossfreedom> I'll upload a master branch version for 16.04 here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-dev/+archive/ubuntu/master-branch
<fossfreedom> bit tired at the mo' - will try to-do tomorrow
<JosephM> cool, I'll take a look at that
<JosephM> np, and thanks
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-30
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: Your tilix debdiff has been uploaded :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-23
<newbudgie> Would like to confirm that there is no way to add a user from the GUI like in Ubuntu desktop?
<bashfulrobot> newbudgie - You can add via a GUI. open the "settings" app. Go to Details > Users > unlock (upper right corner) > Add SUer (Upper Right corner).
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-24
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> What's up guys ?
<Slown> guys anyone there ?
<Slown> Where is David ?
<Slown> someone there ?
<Slown> for god sake, are you going to answer
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-29
<Slown> Hello everyone
<Slown> need some help to fix dpi
<Slown> anyone ?
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> How can I fix the dpi on budgie
<Slown> please, anyone ?
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-07-23
<MaroonedAnchor> Hey guys, I am between xubuntu and ubuntu-budgie, the only question I really have is how mature is budgie these days? I tried to install a long time ago when it was new and it was pretty unstable.
